

Create your own wireless sensors - mysensors
http://www.mysensors.org

======
jamesbritt
I'm getting an endless page reload even before anything appears. Might be a
mobile thing.

~~~
mysensors
Strange. I can usually access it fine by mobile (android stock browser).

